# SCHUFA questions / strategy



## rob_duisburg (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,

I have a couple of questions about SCHUFA. 

I live in London, I finished the BSc and applied through uni-assist to study the MSc in Germany, near Duisburg. I have been accepted and have all the documentation. The German embassy say not to go to them in London but instead to wait to get there, show them the acceptance confirmation from the university, the blocked account proof I have from Expatria (10332 EUR) and the health insurance. 

So it would seem at this point I'm all set to go BUT the housing situation is more complex. In terms of strategy I need a to build a basic plan and work out which steps to take to secure a cheap home locally. Luckily there are very cheap properties available.

I looked on the website Rentberry and they have a lot of great places, it seems high level similar to the UK, you need a credit check (DE: SCHUFA) and then if you pass it you pay them the deposit and move in. I have great written references from London too I can provide if they want them it is no problem and I have money in the bank and the blocked account too so that shouldn't be an issue.

What I am trying to get my head around is how you establish a SCHUFA and the best way to do it, how to ensure you are registered with them as early as possible so when you apply you appear on their search records. 

When you open a bank account do they automatically create your record? When you register your address do they first register you with SCHUFA? The current position is that I have booked an AirBNB for between mid September and early October, this based on the advice of the university to give me some time to look for more permanent accommodation. 

Please can someone give me advice based on their prior experience / knowledge what I need to do whilst at that AirBNB to allow me to whilst living there to get on SCHUFA and to then also whilst living there to make a successful application.

Thank you for your help!

Rob


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

rob_duisburg said:


> So it would seem at this point I'm all set to go BUT the housing situation is more complex. In terms of strategy I need a to build a basic plan and work out which steps to take to secure a cheap home locally.


I would highly recommend contacting the Studentenwerk to see if you can get a dorm room:

Wohnen

Have you also contacted the university to find out whether courses will be taking place on campus or online?


----------



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

Try the international student office. Most university got one.


----------

